# Best $150 PC Speakers 2.1



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

What would be the best PC speakers under 150?
Here are my choices: Logitech Z623, Altec Lansing Expressionist Ultra and the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers.
Any other recommendations?
I'm planning to mainly use these speakers for gaming and music, so a clear and crisp bass is very important. Also I don't have a sound card, but I think the onboard audio is good enough for me. (Mobo: Asus Z68, Realtake Solution)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Klipschorn and Altec/Lansing are legends in sound quality.


----------



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

So which one should I get?
Or should I get something like corsairs gaming speakers?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You need to find a place where you can listen to each. I've never heard either of these, but know that Klipsch speakers tend to have a bit more treble than other brands. Don't know if that tends to be the same in their PC speakers. You couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is always desirable to have the option to listed to speakers before purchasing but if that option is not available either brand should give you good results.


----------



## Powk (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm actually thinking of getting the Logitech Z623's soon. People say that you cant go wrong with them. Sound quality is just amazing.


----------



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

Turns out they don't sell Good Altec Lansing or Klipsch here in HK. I need find some better speakers... Also, I don't have a sound card. Any cheap, but better than sound board audio recommendations?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard sound on newer Mobo's is just as good as most dedicated cards. Get the speakers you want first. If you're not happy with the onboard look for a dedicated card.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree. Speakers have more affect on audio quality than the audio chipset. They should also account for a larger percentage of the budget.


----------



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to get the Logitech Z623. The rest of my choices have been ruled out (Unless you guys can recommend me any that are being sold in HK). The current worry is whether or not buying a new speaker system would be an improvement. I don't exactly know what exactly what type of speakers I currently am using(given from cousin), all I know it is Altec Lansing.


----------



## Powk (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got the Logitech z623 and I also had an Altec Lansing speaker system. I dont regret my decision one bit! These new Logitch z623'a are amazing. Quality will blow your mind, size is great, and price is just so cheap for these type of speakers. If I were you I would get the Logitech z623's. And I also got them off Amazon for 99.99 but now they went up to 134.99 again so if you want you can check everyday until they drop the price again.
Amazon.com: Logitech THX-Certified Speaker System Z623


----------



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay bad news. I tried the Z623 today at the shop. I could easily tell why people would say it was good, the bass was loud and strong, and so was the treble. However, the main problem was it was loud, but it's bass sounded muffled and muddy. I was hoping for more of a precise and crisp bass/treble. The Z623 would be great for movies, but all I need are some speakers that can handle games and music. Can anyone recommend me any good 2.1 speakers in the $150 price bracket?
Extra: My room is super small, so loud volumes are not too big of a deal. TBH I only turn up my speakers to around 1/3 of the way, and never pass 1/2.


----------

